# utorrent Download Speed Problem



## drsubhadip (Aug 26, 2008)

i m using BSNL  2 mbps 500 rs night unlimited broadband connection...
can any one tell me what is the maximum download speed in bsnl in kBps please..
 i m getting maximum of 225 kBps at morning hour from 6 to 8 am..


r there anybody who is getting more speed in utorrent with windows xp sp3..
can any body suggest any thing to increase speed of utorrent..
i know seed /peer issue..
currently i m downloading 3 to 4 simultaneously...
please help me with the speed..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 26, 2008)

Speed in kBps=SpeedInkbps/8;
So 2000kbps=250kBps.

If using torrent, some bandwidth will be used for uploading as well so downloading speed will be a little less than actually available.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 27, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> i m using BSNL  2 mbps 500 rs night unlimited broadband connection...
> can any one tell me what is the maximum download speed in bsnl in kBps please..
> i m getting maximum of 225 kBps at morning hour from 6 to 8 am..
> 
> ...



The speed you are getting is more that sufficient man. Even I cant get more that 210 or 215 kBps with the same connection as yours.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 27, 2008)

well i do download 4 torrent simultaneously..
so today i got 225 kBps in the morning..
i ve uploaded at the speed of 40kBps..
can i increase the download speed by reducing the upload speed ?
is there any way to increase the speed of download?


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 27, 2008)

For 2Mbps  connection 220Kbps is good speed,dont try to tweak more u may reduce ur d/l speed  .



drsubhadip said:


> can i increase the download speed by reducing the upload speed ?


NO


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 27, 2008)

ya i ve tried to increase the down load speed by increasing the net half open to 100 but the download reduced to 125 at that time ..
also i reduced my upload to 20 but the download come down..
so i came back to previous result of upload 40 kBps,
now my download is 225 kBps in utorrent...

do i m getting the optimal speed with respect to bsnl 2 mbps connection?


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 27, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> do i m getting the optimal speed with respect to bsnl 2 mbps connection?



Yes off course man!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Yus you are getting the best out of it.

As someone said tha 2mbps = 2048kb/s

Now, 2048kb/s / 8 = 256kB/s.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 27, 2008)

u all people r saying that i m getting the heighest speed..
but some one in india broadband forum tell that he is getting 300 kBps speed in the same connection..
is it possible to do that?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 27, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> i m using BSNL  2 mbps 500 rs night unlimited broadband connection...
> can any one tell me what is the maximum download speed in bsnl in kBps please..
> i m getting maximum of 225 kBps at morning hour from 6 to 8 am..
> 
> ...


250-260KB/s though i used to get around 270KB/s when i had H250


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> u all people r saying that i m getting the heighest speed..
> but some one in india broadband forum tell that he is getting 300 kBps speed in the same connection..
> is it possible to do that?



Speaking technically, its not possible .


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 27, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> u all people r saying that i m getting the heighest speed..
> but some one in india broadband forum tell that he is getting 300 kBps speed in the same connection..
> is it possible to do that?



Maybe during offpeak hours,but it would be available for very short durations only.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 27, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> u all people r saying that i m getting the heighest speed..
> but some one in india broadband forum tell that he is getting 300 kBps speed in the same connection..
> is it possible to do that?


It is Not Possible Technically, However you may get some speed boosts rarely for short durations of time.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 28, 2008)

no that people told me that he is getting constant 300 kBps speed through out the night unlimited period...
btw the conqueror can u tell me how ur getting 270 kBps speed...
please
any body can tell me that
please tell me


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

I have switched to H750 (256kbps Unlimited) 8months ago.I remember correctly I was downloading with Free Download Manager.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 28, 2008)

ok......
i ve also got 300 kBps in rapidshare some time back when there was no capping by RS
but now a days it is very slow...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

^^Free users are now limited to 512kbps .If you need more speed you need to have RS Premium


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 28, 2008)

i do not think to go for that premium account....


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2008)

any body want any helpplease tell me


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

I am also using the same connection. Please Subhadip tell me what I need to tweak to get those speeds which you are getting.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 30, 2008)

ok i ll tell u

*dodgethecode.blogspot.com/search/label/Tips-N-Trick

*www.bootstrike.com/Articles/BitTorrentGuide/index.html

these two r the most comprehensive uide i ever found in the net

this is also good for the night unlimited time...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=929402#post929402

*www.johntp.com/2006/04/19/how-to-increase-download-speeds-of-utorrent/

*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/10811-utorrent-settings-users-wid-plan500/

the most beautiful guide.........
*forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=3912&p=1


----------

